

The Decline of the American Actor - 3eto
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/07/the-decline-of-the-american-actor/395291/?single_page=true

======
justwannasing
My cousin's daughter trained at the Royal Academy of something in England.
When she returned, she immediately went to LA to find work. After a few years,
she quit. Her reason? "I thought it was all supposed to be about the art. It
isn't."

I've been in and around the business for 45 years. Far too often people get
into acting cause they want to be rich and famous so they jump in cause
someone said they were good looking and did great in the high school play.
They then try to land an agent while never studying the craft.

Acting is art. Artists study the work and try to get better at it.

My son is an actor and runs his own theatre company. Often I visit him and
find an open book about a play by someone I never heard of, yet to him, it's a
matter of course that the playwright should be studied. I never see this among
others in his circle of friends and acquaintances.

